# Slip corks & sinkers



## FUGAZI (Jun 27, 2011)

How do you know what size sinker to use with a particular slip cork? I tried using a 7 inch cork with a 3/4 oz. sinker, and it would not stand up right. Is that the wrong size sinker for that cork? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Jun 27, 2011)

Buy preweighted corks, they cast a lot better and allow the bait to swim freely under the cork.


----------



## Nautical Son (Jun 27, 2011)

FUGAZI said:


> How do you know what size sinker to use with a particular slip cork? I tried using a 7 inch cork with a 3/4 oz. sinker, and it would not stand up right. Is that the wrong size sinker for that cork? Any advice would be appreciated.



Often times it's a trial and error thing, in your case yes you should use a 1oz weight, me personally I use the egg shaped unweighted "billy bobber" brand and a 3/8 oz weight, I buy them at River Services&Supply in Thunderbolt...10 at a time sometimes all they have depending on my stockpile.


----------



## SETH (Jun 27, 2011)

10" Cork = 1.25 oz lead
12" Cork = 1.5 oz lead

Not sure about 7"...never used one.


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 27, 2011)

Buy the torpedo float rig sinkers. The weight of the sinker usually has more to do with current and depth. The minimum on a 7" would be about a half ounce and you can go up to 2 oz. if it doesn't sink your cork. If the cork is leaning back towards you are not getting enough weight and your bait is probably riding high. The perfect scenario is straight up and down on a slow drift or even leaning slightly away from you on a slow drift. If it leans away and stops your too deep. Its best to start it hanging the bottom and adjust your slip not so you are sure your bait is drifting just above bottom. It's a deadly rig in 5-25 ft of water and takes a little trial and error to master it.


----------



## Mweathers (Jun 29, 2011)

used to be a chart for the pole floats.  I just put weight under them and drop em in a 5 gal bucket of water, then write the weight right on the float.


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jun 29, 2011)

Mweathers said:


> used to be a chart for the pole floats.  I just put weight under them and drop em in a 5 gal bucket of water, then write the weight right on the float.



That's exactly the method I use.  Do it at home, don't wait until you are trying to fish or it will frustrate the crap out of you!


----------

